# New Guy



## Bigbully100678 (May 11, 2011)

Hey all, new guy here to this forum. I will pop in from time to time, I am a member on another board, but Liked the variety this one had as well, so I decides to sign up and check it out!!


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Bigbully100678* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sassy69 (May 11, 2011)

Hey BB! Welcome to IMF!


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome


----------



## mlc308 (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## zok37 (May 12, 2011)

Hello Bigbully100678, welcome to the forum


----------



## OJD (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## MegaTron (May 17, 2011)

welcome.


----------



## nickg923861 (May 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## tyzero89 (May 20, 2011)

lots of great info here....welcome


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Clubber Lang (May 25, 2011)

Welcome Bro! Lots of great info in here!


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

New guy here too.


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## 'Rampage (Jun 3, 2011)

Best Regards.


----------

